# Young FF with a buckling son?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so Bella gave birth today to a buckling, so only one. She is young she is only 9 mo.. (My buck kept getting out) She did really well, he is eating, and things seem to be good with mom and baby. Should I wait a week or two to milk her? The last time I had a single born I milked right away to keep the udder even. I'm planning to milk her, but should I wait awhile, or jump right in? I won't be using the milk for at least a week or two, but don't want her udder to be uneven... Just wondering what the best thing to do. Opinions?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd wait the usual 2 weeks but watch her udder for signs of uneven-ness...perhaps you can intervene..?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would milk to keep her udder even.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I will milk her this evening then... She is a VERY good momma... I'm so relieved everything is going well.... Quick question, she doesn't seem to have a big bag on her, but since she is a FF does that mean it will grow? Her teats maybe too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will with future kiddings.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not going to milk her because her teats are way too small, and she barely has any milk at all. Will her bag fill more this time around? I did get some milk out, and he has been sucking on both sides. I'm concerned he won't be getting enough when he gets older if her bag doesn't grow anymore... Maybe she just is too young??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time will tell. She should increase production. Was she a little stunted too? Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Time will tell. She should increase production. Was she a little stunted too? Just keep an eye on things.


She was when I got her, she's pretty tall now though, and growing quite nicely. She's actually taller than Mitzi, my year old Nubian. I will just keep an eye on things... He is sucking on her that is for sure...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

By the way thanks Karen;-)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Her milk should adjust to meet the kids demand as he grows


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> Her milk should adjust to meet the kids demand as he grows


That makes since. I know he's sucking on booth sides which is good. I'll wait to try to milk her in a month or so;-)


----------

